# Community > RIP >  Neil Hayes

## Tedz50

After noting on this site that Hayes and Assoc. were closed I googled Neil and found that He died earlier in the year.
Neil was a gentleman of the old school and will be sorely missed by myself and many others.
Several times over the years I have rung him about various items and he has posted them with an invoice,a method of trading from a past era.....RIP Neil.

----------


## Rushy

Sad but I had a suspicion that might be the case.  I dealt with him on a few different occasions and he was knowledgeable and a true gentleman.  Alas death is one of the true certainties. RIP Neil.

----------


## 40mm

I dealt with him once and got the same impression as the above two posts.
Will leave a void in the shooting supplies world, as well as his family and friends lives too of course.

----------


## 7mmwsm

He was also a great supporter of game birds. Did a lot for Brown Teal. And didn't mind getting up Fish and Game and Doc about how hawks are  a serious threat and needed to be controlled. Something I agree with.
Another good guy gone.

----------


## NZShoota

> After noting on this site that Hayes and Assoc. were closed I googled Neil and found that He died earlier in the year.
> Neil was a gentleman of the old school and will be sorely missed by myself and many others.
> Several times over the years I have rung him about various items and he has posted them with an invoice,a method of trading from a past era.....RIP Neil.


I think you may have the wrong Mr Hayes.

----------


## zimmer

> I think you may have the wrong Mr Hayes.


The only death notice I could find was for a Neil Hayes at Whangamata and that person was not Neil Francis Hayes of Carterton.

----------


## Maca49

As far as I know, Neil has lost the plot and plod has taken his collection etc? That’s the info I was given, I believe some of which has been sold? Can anyone confirm this?

----------


## zimmer

Placed an order on his "defunct"? website over the weekend.
Got this response _Thank you for your order with Hayes and Associates. We will be in touch shortly with confirmed delivery costs and a payment link shortly._
Will see if I get a further response in the next few days from a real person.

----------


## GDMP

> As far as I know, Neil has lost the plot and plod has taken his collection etc? That’s the info I was given, I believe some of which has been sold? Can anyone confirm this?


I was told last week that he is in a home with dementia......

----------


## Percy Jones

[QUOTE=GDMP;1192592]I was told last week that he is in a home with dementia......[/QUOTE

He is in full time care in Porriua hospital and going downhill fast

----------


## gsp follower

sad if true great guy ran a bloody good sporting clays shoot at thier western shootinfg club out of carterton.
puzzled why he,d end up in porirua tho they must have aged care closer than that

----------


## Mitchael

This is very saddening either way, dead or potty. I had bought a hawken rifle off him and got it sent up to me, and then when i bought my brown bess, the arms officer was on holiday so i made my way down to Carterton to pick it up from him personally. I went down with a bit of trepidation, thinking he might be a grumpy old fellah, (his emails were straight to the point and in capitals if i recall) but instead he was a really cool old dude with an abundance of knowledge, with a treasure trove of a shed, filled with delights, and a fantastic diorama of the perils of the old CAC high flyers. Turned out he knew my mates grandad (a gunsmith/gun salesman) and had done a bit of a wetland project and fowling with him here in Rotorua.

----------


## Tedz50

I started this thread believing Neil had passed on but reading posts from others who know more I am truly saddened  to hear of his plight.
I wish to offer Neil and his family my sympathy and love.

----------


## george44

Hey , yeah.  Think thats true!

----------


## gsp follower

> I started this thread believing Neil had passed on but reading posts from others who know more I am truly saddened  to hear of his plight.
> I wish to offer Neil and his family my sympathy and love.


same his efforts in conserving wetlands and waterfowl were extradinary.
hell of a way for a good bugger like him to end up given what he did for that area and shooting sports

----------


## Woody

He really did a lot for waterfowl conservation especially teal and all the shooting sports. Well deserving of immense respect.

----------


## Musclebob

Neil Hayes died on 15 August. Details in the link.

https://deaths.dompost.co.nz/obituar...668&fhid=12691

----------


## gsp follower

poor bastard a few lines n a rag for all he did.
guess it bodes i;ll for the re :Oh Noes: st of us lesser mortals

----------

